# Vibr8 Board???



## hancake100

Hello, 
I was getting my nails done last week and where I get them done they have just had a new machine in called the 'Vibr8 Board', I overheard a conversation about it and asked more. 
They said this one woman who used it lost 22inches from all over her body in ONE MONTH, so I was all ears :rofl: 
You go on it for 10mins and its the same as a 1hour gym session :winkwink: (its £25 for 4weeks)

So I started it on monday and I am loving it :happydance: I go on for 10mins everyday and the past 3days I have been doing an extra 5mins on my arms to target me bingo wings :rofl: 

I eat healthy as well and drink PLENTY of water, I so hope it works as I just do not have the time to go to the gym................... 
Oh did all my messurement last sunday and weighed me, so lets see how it goes :blush: 

Has anyone ever used one of these and got sucess??? xxx


----------



## Hayley83

i ve never used one before but if you get results then i definitely will it sounds amazing !!:thumbup:


----------



## hancake100

Well I will be sure to let you know! Ive been 6days in a row now :) another 3weeks to go to see if anything has changed, I hope so x


----------



## dirty boy

It can't work.

The only (and I mean only) way to lose weight is through a calorie deficit. Whether that be by eating less or exercising more. To shift 1lb of fat, you need a deficit of 3500 calories.

The muscles used in balancing/countering a virbating board are very small, the calories used will be negligable. You 'may' notice some toning though. 

Seriously, if it looks too good to be true, it probably is...sorry...

Keep eating healthy food, drinking the water. Avoid eating shortly after alcohol, as alcohol inhibits fat burning.

Cut out some carbs (spuds, bread, pasta etc) or, in the very least, swap for wholemeal/brown.

Sorry, running on a bit there.

We have a very expensive vibrating plate at the gym, i've only ever seen it in use once by someone undergoing rehabilitation.


----------

